# pentium dual core e5300



## ngj31uk (Jul 15, 2009)

hi could anyone help me at all i cant find anything on it i want to know if my pentium dual core e5300 would support ddr3? 


thank you


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats more up to the motherboard you are using and if your cpu is compatible with it...But to answer your question your cpu will run with ddr3


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2871#sp

better model

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2851#sp



I hope you dont think DDR3 will give you faster performance than ddr2?


----------



## ngj31uk (Jul 15, 2009)

thank you i have heard alot of things about ddr3 and people are say the performance is alot better are they wrong?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most DDR3 boards are newer CPU's, the better performance is derived from having both a newer/better CPU and faster ram, the difference from DDR2 800 to DDR3 1600 in the same system(using a DDR3 board of the same chipset) is maybe 20% not double, the weaker the CPU the less difference you'll see.


----------



## ngj31uk (Jul 15, 2009)

cheers


----------

